# Third Trimester Blues....



## mmackay20040 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello everyone, 
I'm now at 33 weeks and will be induced/sectioned (they've not decided yet) around 38/39 weeks.  Not long to go and because of where I live, I have to move away from home at 36 weeks and stay in the city (a long journey away!).  

Anyway, in the last week, my diabetes seems to have gone a bit mental....  

HbA1c's have been 5.8/5.9% for the last 3 months and all's been great (for the first time ever).  Now however, I can't get my BM under 12 for love nor money.  I've been taking corrections, piling up on insulin and changing all my ratios etc and it just won't come down for hours.  Then, all of a sudden it just nosedives and I have a nasty hypo.  Not too sure how to proceed.... Does anyone have any tips or has come across this before? 

I'm also a bit concerned about the size of Baba.  I've been told it's already over the 95th centile and I'm anxious as to how these high bms now are affecting him/her.  Up until now, my control during pregnancy has been fab but it just seems to be all falling apart and I'm struggling to put it right... 

Anyway, just thought I'd come on here, let off some steam and see how you're all doing.  Any tips, advice and or stories would be much appreciated! 

M xxx


----------



## margie (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry that you are having such a rough time with your control. I don't have any answers I am afraid.

I do wonder whether maybe because of the pregnancy you have been over using some of your injection sites and have developed some lumps. They could cause a delay in insulin absorption and then when it hits the system you could get flooded by it.

The other reason for a sudden drop could be baby absorbing nutrients.

All these things are guesses and I would suggest that if you can call your DSN for some advice - they  may be able to come up with something. 

I hope that you enjoy the rest of your pregnancy and that the birth goes well for you.


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 14, 2011)

Hunni i wish i could help. My insulin requirement dropped hugley in the last 3 months, i was hypoing all the time.

The last 3 months is where they do alot of growing, so any extra sugars will be making baby bigger. Try not to worry about it, it wont help.

Id call your team if i was you.

Hope you get it sorted.

Not long left


----------



## rachelha (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello

I had to drastically increase my bolus ratios and my basal rates in the third trimester.  I was on about 4 times as much as usual, the size of the injections was just frightening.  

With regards to the size of your baby Nathan was on the 91st percentile when he was born, and he was perfectly healthy, and his blood sugar levels were fine at birth.  We got to keep him with us straight away which was brilliant.  The birth was not ideal but he was also back to back, and as they dont do growth scans in Edinburgh we had no idea how big he was, neither of which will have helped matters. He dropped down to the 75th percentile after a few weeks and is now following that growth curve perfectly. 

Try not to worry to much (I know easier said than done)  Is it Inverness you are having the baby? Do you have friends/family there you are staying with?

Rx


----------



## mmackay20040 (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  

Rachel, I'm in Stornoway but have to deliver in Glasgow so have to move down there from 36 weeks.  Don't have any relatives or such to stay with so having to rent an apartment which isn't ideal but hey! It'll have to be home from home for a few weeks.  Have had split care throughout with appointments both here in Stornoway and also in Glasgow so there's been quite a lot of travelling etc.  
I've already hugely upped my ratios and am taking 20 units for a small bowl of cereal but just not covering it.  I'm then ending up crashing and having bad hypos in trying to get the bm down.  Once it's up, it just doesn't seem to want to come down for hours, then once it does, it nosedives...  
How big was Nathan when he was born?  I remember reading your birth story but the mixture of hormones, work, stress and emotions have wiped my brain clear of any vague memories!! 

M xx


----------



## rachelha (Apr 14, 2011)

Travelling from stowaway to Glasgow, wowzers.  I will never complaign about a trip out to the new hospital in Edinburgh again.  I hope you will not be by yourself in Glasgow, are you staying for a while after the birth too, or will they allow you to head home as soon as you are out of the hospital?

Nathan was 9lb 11oz and that was 10 days early, despite my hba1c being around 6.5  throughout my pregnancy.  Maybe I was just destined for a large baby diabetic or not.


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 14, 2011)

rachelha said:


> Maybe I was just destined for a large baby diabetic or not.



I think we all are even if we are really good.
Jemima was 6 lb 4 at 34 weeks, they can be born at that weight, she would have been huge if she'd gone another 3 weeks!
And my hb1ac was 6ish all the way. xx


----------



## mmackay20040 (Apr 15, 2011)

I know that baba will be big regardless, I was over 9lbs and his/her Daddy was over 8lbs.  HbA1cs have been between 5.8 and 6.4 throughout so far but still large!! 

I'll be in Glasgow for 2 weeks before delivery and hopefully will get straight home post-birth (without having to stay in Glasgow for a few days).  My Mum is coming with me to Glasgow, Paul (baba's Daddy) will come down once we get the date for being induced/sectioned.  It's difficult trying to work around work/leave and paternity leave etc! 

They've given us a provisional date of 20th May which is 5 weeks today but they'll give us a definate date on 06th May (3 weeks today) so we'll know then when and what to expect. 

M xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Apr 16, 2011)

mmackay20040 said:


> I know that baba will be big regardless, I was over 9lbs and his/her Daddy was over 8lbs.  HbA1cs have been between 5.8 and 6.4 throughout so far but still large!!
> 
> I'll be in Glasgow for 2 weeks before delivery and hopefully will get straight home post-birth (without having to stay in Glasgow for a few days).  My Mum is coming with me to Glasgow, Paul (baba's Daddy) will come down once we get the date for being induced/sectioned.  It's difficult trying to work around work/leave and paternity leave etc!
> 
> ...



Its a pain sorting paternity, my husband just said, shes due 14th feb but will be at about 37 weeks so told them 20thish of Jan. But she came early and they where being arsey. He said he needed it off and they have to do it because we where more importent they werent happy, but they where ok with it in the end, he was off two days just waiting for her to come out , had 3 weeks in total.

My boss was good, she let me take the 2 days (thursday and friday) i was in labour as sick, and started the maternity the monday, 2 extra days full pay, Woo! xx


----------



## rachelha (May 2, 2011)

Hello, I was just wondering how everything is going, are you in Glasgow now?


----------



## mmackay20040 (May 25, 2011)

Hello long lost diabetic friends! 
It's a long story for another day with more time but I will share it someday soon!! Long story short, 04th May 2011 @ 1511 my beautiful son, Seumas, was born by emergency c-section.  After a week in hospital, we finally got home and we're settling into a nice wee routine!  He was 5 weeks early, but weighed in as a potential heavyweight (!) at 8lb 1oz!  He's now 3 weeks old today and doing very well.  As I said, I'll write the whole story soon but it's too late at night for my brain to contemplate functioning well! 

To keep you all going, here's a wee pic of him, and yes, he's a red-head! 


I hope you are all keeping well and looking after your bumps/bundles.  

Love to you all, 

M xxx


----------



## Steff (May 26, 2011)

Aww M he is absolutly adorable congratulations to all xx


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2011)

What a beautiful baby boy! Thanks for the update, glad everything has turned out well  I will look forward to hearing your birth story when you get a bit of free time


----------



## rachelha (May 26, 2011)

He is absolutely lovely,  glad the final outcome is so lovely even though it sounds as though you had a bit of a traumatic time getting there.  Are you backup in Stornoway now?


----------



## grahams mum (May 26, 2011)

oohhhhh is beautiful and he has lots of hair well done


----------



## MrsCLH (May 26, 2011)

Oh bless, what a gorgeous little thing! Would be v interested to hear your full story - another emergency c section!

Mrs H xx


----------



## mmackay20040 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Yes back in Stornoway now.  Just about to try and write the birth story.... Here we go! 

M xxx


----------



## shirl (Jun 1, 2011)

Aww Congratuations, he's a real cutie,

Best Wishes to you all

Shirl


----------

